
MVC-N - astigsen
https://realm.io/news/slug-marcus-zarra-exploring-mvcn-swift/
======
messel
Looks like the beginnings of a sync adapter (android) except limited to a
single app.

I need to better understand the use of NSOperationQueue and why the speaker
hates on singletons vs dependency injection.

Singleton: allocs first time its needed, exists for the life of the app. Need
to be mindful of how much data it stores, and thread safety

Dependency Injection: allocs and passes to other view controllers as needed.
Still need to be mindful of data it stores, and thread safety.

The story at 27min or so is a keeper. Many Async->Async->Async calls all
launching independently and updating the viewcontrollers without any control
flow.

~~~
roderic
I like dependency injection over Singleton for automated testing purposes.
Singleton implies global state which is always hard to mock. Injecting a
network manager that feeds you your test data has been a nice clean way for
me.

